# India warned to boost internet



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 24, 2009)

_*India warned to boost internet*_

_ Source _​ 
India, one of the fastest-growing mobile telephone markets in the world, is in danger of being left behind by other emerging markets unless it takes urgent steps to boost its access to the internet, research sponsored by Vodafone, the UK telecoms company, has shown.

Research on the impact of mobile phones on the Indian economy, released yesterday, comes ahead of an auction for thirdgeneration spectrum and broadband wireless airwaves, originally scheduled for later this month. The auction now faces delays over a change to its reserve price.

Rajiv Kumar, director of the Indian Council for Research on International Economic Relations, Vodafone's research partner, warned that India's "very low" penetration of internet would be a drag on the country's global competitiveness.The restricted access was out of kilter with the country's information-hungry "high quality of human resource" and would render India uncompetitive against the likes of China, Korea and Indonesia.

India, Asia's third-largest economy, has less than 5 per cent internet penetration and only 0.4 per cent in broadband services. In some states, such as Bihar and Assam, internet was almost non-existent, research said.
Across the country, about 32m mobile subscribers access the internet through wireless networks, alongside 11m people who access it through fixed-line technology.Restricted internet access lags a booming mobile phone market, which now numbers about 350m users.

Mobile subscribers are rising by a staggering 10m a month, but teledensity - the number of telephones in use per 100 people - is 32 per cent in India, below neighbours Pakistan and Sri Lanka.Usage varies widely between states. While Delhi, the capital city, has teledensity of more than 100 per cent, that of Uttar Pradesh, India's most populous state, is only 18 per cent.

Mobile companies, such as Vodafone Essar, Reliance and Bharti Airtel, have driven the fast-paced growth by offering services costing as little as Rs1 a minute. But they complain that limited access to spectrum raises their costs and reduces service quality.

Siddhartha Behura, the telecommunications secretary, said yesterday that spectrum management would have to be reconsidered as the country prepared to embrace 3G technology.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jan 24, 2009)

If that scares them bloodsuckers, everyone will be happier here. Bandwidth is costly here because there is no private infrastructure. Everyone either depends on BSNL or Cable Networks.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 24, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> If that scares them bloodsuckers, everyone will be happier here. Bandwidth is costly here because there is no private infrastructure. Everyone either depends on BSNL or Cable Networks.


I doubt whether this will shake them up.
They will say "Private company has conducted research. Hence cannot be trusted."


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 24, 2009)

^^^They are not completely wrong either if they say it. Vodafone is a private company & will sure give results like this to get more relaxation from TRAI in bringing 3G services to India. Just don't think from a user point of view that we need high speed internet, also think from a business point of view. 3G is a product for Vodafone & we all know how idiot these phone carriers make us. Vodafone Mobile Connect costs Rs 500 a month for 500 MB which is costly but there is also Vodafone Live with Pay-per-kb service which should suffice for most people. How many of you download DVD rips on your mobile phone anyway due to which u need unltd. plan (this is piracy though which obviously TRAI etc will not support)

In today's scenario of economic recession in India (completely invisible once u go to a mall on weekends ), investing on such costly infrastructure for 3G etc when there are only handful users out there who are actually asking for it for work & not just fun. *Can you please tell me what need "you guys" have for 3G in your mobile phone? *

3G for me means only 2 things

1) Always on internet
2) Video conversation

I don't watch T.V on such a small screen. It is not meant for some heavy duty work. Do you actually need 2 Mbps speed in a mobile phone, I mean...what is it that you will use it for? How many people do u know who have a 3G capable mobile phone with Video Conversation facility.

 Just because you have it & U need it doesn't matter TRAI should invest in such heavy duty infrastructure right now. Let the phones sale first as phone manufacturers are coming now with 3G only phones in India.

The present scenario is just like when BSNL dataone came to India few years back & I even wrote an article justifying high cost at that time. I have myself used Airtel 128kbps unlimited internet at Rs 800 + tax a month & today we get 256kbps for the same price. This change in cost occurred just cos demand increased & people asked for it. The costs are reduciong further, for general home usage 512kbps is more then enough, stop being greedy & stop asking for 1 or 2 Mbps connection when all we use our internet is to pirate content.

Just cos Europe & USA has high speed internet, don't ask for it here. First think what use you have for internet & then ask for it. Setting up infrastructure costs & although the politician & system in India is lazy arse, it is costly for them to implement. 

I would like to ask everyone here, *what use do u have for 3G in your mobile phone* with speed upto 2 MBps &/or unltd data plan? For me it is...

1) Always on Internet service
2) VoIP calls which can easily be blocked by your cell phone carrier 
3) 256 kbps is enough for "me" in a mobile phone. It provides ample speed for VoIP, downloading mails over the Air, browsing Internet even on Webkit (Dekstop like). Opera Mini is even faster.

Instead of telling TRAI to bring 3G & HSDPA in India, better tell TRAI to force the Cell Phone service providers to provide always on Internet on Mobile first & not just speed. More speed is easy to sale in terms of marketing but how many people actually need it? 

I am a heavy internet user on a mobile phone but even I am more in favor of Vodafone or Airtel to provide unlimited data plan based EDGE at Rs 200 in india with speed of 256 Kbps on current infrastructure instead of 3G at Rs 1.5k. First perfect what is existing here, EDGE & then go for 3G.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 24, 2009)

If this doesn't work then i don't know what will. And honestly i didn't know UP and Assam never saw any internet connection, damn.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 24, 2009)

^^^^ ahem...what??? I am from Lucknow, that is in U.P East.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 24, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> I am a heavy internet user on a mobile phone but even I am more in favor of Vodafone or Airtel to provide unlimited data plan based EDGE at Rs 200 in india with speed of 256 Kbps on current infrastructure instead of 3G at Rs 1.5k. First perfect what is existing here, EDGE & then go for 3G.



+1


----------



## confused!! (Jan 25, 2009)

256 kbps is enough for me and if I upgrade, it will be whatever best I get below 1000 bucks


----------



## chooza (Jan 25, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> If that scares them bloodsuckers, everyone will be happier here. Bandwidth is costly here because there is no private infrastructure. Everyone either depends on BSNL or Cable Networks.



May I be wrong, but as far as my knowledge goes. VSNL, one of the Gateway in India, is in private hands and Relience is also having one of the major internet carrier backbone in world, in in our country too, they do not use BSNL Network, instead they use their own.
When we are paying more then who care to lower price and higher capacity. Don't just blame govt organizations for the sake.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 25, 2009)

Wireless technology is perhaps the only solution for internet penetration in rural areas. Of course we may not be able to eliminate the end-mile wired connectivity.


----------



## apoorva84 (Jan 25, 2009)

hop the Indian government reads this..cause bsnl and mtnl are the major players..anyway, there are rumours that bsnl is going to provide 8mbps in 2009 at affordable rates...


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 25, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> ^^^^ ahem...what??? I am from Lucknow, that is in U.P East.


My bad.. i meant Bihar and Assam. Accidently typed UP. typo mistake.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 25, 2009)

For once I totally agree with post #4 of gxsaurav (we don't always do we  )

Connectivity without affordability is pointless. And wireless is the way to go as it is far easier to set up wireless towers in a crowded country like ours. I have seen enough havoc being created on the roads for laying and repairing OFC cables.

I hope BSNL or AirTel lead the way in providing wireless ALWAYS ON internet services.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 25, 2009)

completely agree with gxsaurav...

i really dont think we have any use for 3G in mobile phone with speed upto 2 MBps !! we ain't downloading any P-rated content cell phone are we ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 25, 2009)

I hope this makes 2MBPS UL for 999 in 2-4 months time


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 26, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I hope this makes 2MBPS UL for 999 in 2-4 months time


That will be like a dream come true for all of us. 8)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 26, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I hope this makes 2MBPS UL for 999 in 2-4 months time



I dream of this day...


----------



## vickyadvani (Jan 26, 2009)

this article will not shake up our information tech minister for sure....we will continue with our snail speed


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 26, 2009)

Anurag_panda said:


> I dream of this day...


Me too, I've reached 2MBPS speed, but it's 8GB limited.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jan 26, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> My bad.. i meant Bihar and Assam. Accidently typed UP. typo mistake.


Bihar never saw the internet??? <sarcasm>But I am from Bihar! Wow! How come I'm able to reply to your post then? Bet that's a bug, lets go report it! This bug is gonna make me rich!</sarcasm> .



chooza said:


> May I be wrong, but as far as my knowledge goes. VSNL, one of the Gateway in India, is in private hands and Relience is also having one of the major internet carrier backbone in world, in in our country too, they do not use BSNL Network, instead they use their own.
> When we are paying more then who care to lower price and higher capacity. Don't just blame govt organizations for the sake.



Why does everyone choose to misinterpret me? I wasn't *blaming* anyone. In spite of the signature, I appear to be slightly more insensitive than a blunt axe, the way people decipher my posts. Anyway, VSNL's services are not available everywhere, are they? The largest network still belongs to BSNL and local Cable Operators. Consequently, the cheapest broadband is available from BSNL. 

As for the go wireless scheme, that still requires infrastructure. Setting up of towers everywhere so that every user gets nice speeds requires lots of money. Who pays? The end-user does! If staying wired gives us high speed and low cost, why not stick to it? If we have started something, we should complete it! (Man, I feel like a dork)


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 26, 2009)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> India, Asia's third-largest economy, has less than 5 per cent internet penetration and only 0.4 per cent in broadband services. In some states, such as Bihar and Assam, internet was almost non-existent, research said.


That's what the article says, maybe the researchers reports are outdated as 7 to 8 yrs..


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 26, 2009)

I agree with gxsaurav.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 26, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Me too, I've reached 2MBPS speed, but it's 8GB limited.


I have 2Mbps plan too but with only 4GB limit. What is your plan and how does it cost?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 27, 2009)

1299 plan, no nite UL though, 8GB, 2MBPS
AIRTEL


----------



## parthbarot (Jan 28, 2009)

Whts this crap man?its good that we are ahead in technology and software market..and still using low net.thats lower usage of energy and money..then y the hell the private comp to be worried? we are happy and use as we need...we are not like those crappy people in other areas who uses INTERNET just to publish their daily life on net! its total crap... total...

anybody tell them..that lesser usage of energy and technology is better...instead of misuse it!

regards.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 28, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> wireless is the way to go as it is far easier to set up wireless towers in a crowded country like ours. I have seen enough havoc being created on the roads for laying and repairing OFC cables.



Quite true, I follow one statement of Dayanidhi Maran, "3G is not cost effective in India, 4G is". 4G has a large coverage area & although 3G can be available on mobile phones, what about normal Laptops & Dekstops used in villages etc where wiring isn't possible.

I am ready to Pay a Max of Rs 300 for unlimited data based EDGE service & Rs 600 if they allow me to connect a computer to mobile to use EDGE on PC. Even in delhi there are many places such as some secotor of dwarka where Airtel hasn't wired the colonies yet so at such places Wireless Internet of Mobile phone is the only way to go. Mobile phone companies should now start to give cheap EDGE at Rs 300 for use in Mobile phone but chrage a premium of Rs 600 or 700 when connected to a PC.

EDGE usually goes to a speed of 384 kbps which is equivalent to the regular broadband 90% of the people use at home (they still use 256 kbps mostly), so since 3G is here, they can start to charge a premium for 3G but should make EDGE cheap cos for most people, EDGE would suffice when they want to use internet on mobile phone.



> lesser usage of energy and technology is better



he he, the amount of energy required by BSNL to provide 256 kbps is same as  8mbps (in electricity terms). They should not provide affordable internet at 2 mbps or 8 mbps for home use just now cos that will simply increase the amount of piracy already in India. Government should make Internet affordable but not too affordable. Frankly saying, if I stop piracy....If I stop downloading heavy data on Torrents then 512kbps is enough for my browsing or youtub needs. The only time I miss high speed internet is when I m downloading a 1.4 GB DVD rip off the torrent.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 28, 2009)

Actually Most of the Indian BandWidth is stuck in the BSNL Internet Monopoly....
Hope Private company grows up faster to Connect ppl


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 28, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Actually Most of the Indian BandWidth is stuck in the BSNL Internet Monopoly....
> Hope Private company grows up faster to Connect ppl



I think it depends on who is allowed to set up the gateways.


----------



## Vishal Patil (Jan 28, 2009)

2Mbps is a must, but the rates are very high keeping in mind the scenario in our country.
Why so much speed?? Is it good to keep the PC on for 12 hrs to download on 256kbps connection or 3 hrs on 2Mbps connection. I am assuming the speed has increased 8 times, but download speed 4 times for various factors involved.

So downloading at the night unlimited time will save a lot of electricity, unless you are downloading the entire thing on your cell-phone connected to charger, which will use very less electricity. Why this point, coz it important to save resources in developing countries like ours.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 28, 2009)

^^^^ Absolutely right, can U please tell me what "data" do u download 

If it is piracy & downloading torrents then sorry...ISPs should not help you.

I agree that we should indeed have high speed internet. Who doesn't like browsing on high speed net, also with high speed net affordable more & more Indians will move to IPTV & content on Demand services along with Digital Media Store like iTunes (Example) or Netflix instead of pirating. 

BSNL doesn't have the monopoly, its just that BSNL has wires laid everywhere inside the ground in India. The only way for private companies to penetrate internet in India is to go wireless which they can only do if they provide it at affordable. Today most of the phones out there are GPRS enabled, some are EDGE & few are 3G enabled in India, so cheap GPRS or EDGE will indeed increase the user base & money will start to roll for the carriers.


----------



## chooza (Jan 28, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> ^^^^ Absolutely right, can U please tell me what "data" do u download
> 
> If it is piracy & downloading torrents then sorry...ISPs should not help you.
> 
> ...


+1 Bro.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 29, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> ^^^^ Absolutely right, can U please tell me what "data" do u download
> 
> If it is piracy & downloading torrents then sorry...ISPs should not help you.



*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png

Data hungry kya


----------



## x3060 (Jan 29, 2009)

wish in near future that we get high speed net....although that's been a wish for many years , i wonder how long it will remain as a wish and not a reality.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe we will enjoy the speed of 10 mbps line when we are old or something but i guess our kids will surely enjoy..  lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 29, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> he he, the amount of energy required by BSNL to provide 256 kbps is same as  8mbps (in electricity terms). They should not provide affordable internet at 2 mbps or 8 mbps for home use just now cos that will simply increase the amount of piracy already in India. Government should make Internet affordable but not too affordable. Frankly saying, if I stop piracy....If I stop downloading heavy data on Torrents then 512kbps is enough for my browsing or youtub needs. The only time I miss high speed internet is when I m downloading a 1.4 GB DVD rip off the torrent.


And what about people like me who:
(1) Don't download pirated movies, music, etc.
(2) Wish to download and try Linux DVD ISOs
(3) Try Beta Software for some time like Windows 7 Beta.

Not to mention updates, software, and repos.

I think assuming piracy is a faulty assumption...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 29, 2009)

Anurag_panda said:


> And what about people like me who:
> (1) Don't download pirated movies, music, etc.
> (2) Wish to download and try Linux DVD ISOs
> (3) Try Beta Software for some time like Windows 7 Beta.
> ...



1) Then you don't need anything over 512kbps in current web scenario.
2) Do u download a new Linux distribution everyday or every week??? Wow, if your needs are that high, then do invest in a higher speed data plan.
3) Also, do u download Windows 7 beta everyday & reinstall it.

4) For software, update etc...isn't 512 kbps usually enough or do u update them everyday?


----------



## nix (Jan 29, 2009)

china is far ahead of us when it comes to internet penetration.  its has the max no of internet users in the world. i wonder why BSNL has to be the first to lower prices.. then everyone else will follow. 
the current wimax system is no good.. for that to work.. the tower should be visible from your house.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 29, 2009)

^ya, that day I called Reliance WiMax. They are charging a bomb(Rs. 750+) for some shitty speed like 144kbps.

Prolly, it will be useful in rural areas where wiring will take more 40 yrs!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 29, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> 1) Then you don't need anything over 512kbps in current web scenario.
> 2) Do u download a new Linux distribution everyday or every week??? Wow, if your needs are that high, then do invest in a higher speed data plan.
> 3) Also, do u download Windows 7 beta everyday & reinstall it.
> 
> 4) For software, update etc...isn't 512 kbps usually enough or do u update them everyday?



I wish to have high speed while browsing as well. And if I could I could download a one or two distros every month or so.
Your statement seems much like that what that Sify guy said some time ago:
"400 MB @ 128 Kbps limit is more than sufficient for most users. More than that is geek demand" 

And the higher data plans are WAAAAY too costly. If I subscribe to those, my mom will throw me out. 

If someone wants to pirate, he will whether he has 512kbps/2Mbps/8Mbps, etc. Normal users should not suffer due to some pirate users.

I don't in particular need unlimited but 40-50GB BW @ 2Mbps below Rs.1000, would be fine for me.
And yes, I want to play multiplayer games as well...I still haven't played TF2 inspite of having original version...


And I forgot to mention I download HL2 game mods. (which are legal and free for HL2 owners like me)
And also I use Youtube a lot.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 29, 2009)

Anurag_panda said:


> Your statement seems much like that what that Sify guy said some time ago


Sify? don't even think of them. They are BIG CHEATS!


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with gxsaurav.
We do not need 3G or 2Mbps connections rather need to enhance what we have got.
I use Airtel's GPRS on my laptop via Bluetooth DUN. I got to tell you guys, it seems as though I use the DUN connection of BSNL that used to exist in the days of 2001.

Edge is here but still what I get on my phone is EGPRS (enhanced GPRS) and the downloading speed does not exceed 15 KB/s and the yahoo home page takes 40 - 50 seconds to open.

I am compelled to use orkut on the low bandwidth version and gmail in the html mode. And am paying 249 per month for this. The only good thing about this is the "unlimited " tag. But what good is it with this speed.

For users like me Edge has to come up and be available at affordable rates.


----------



## Stuge (Feb 1, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> That will be like a dream come true for all of us. 8)



dream of a life time


----------



## chooza (Feb 4, 2009)

nix said:


> china is far ahead of us when it comes to internet penetration.  its has the max no of internet users in the world. i wonder why BSNL has to be the first to lower prices.. then everyone else will follow.
> the current wimax system is no good.. for that to work.. the tower should be visible from your house.



Yes, but with more restrictins to users than in India.


----------



## zegulas (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, I just know one thing, more speed is always better. And looking at the global scenario, we are lagging too much, US has like 50 to 60 Mbps connections, now Korea is getting 1 Gbps. Then why can't we provide atleast 8 Mbps?
And here we are fighting for Kbps & download limits.
I am using MTNL's Triband 256 Kbps Unlimited plan which costs Rs.999
I use sites like youtube a lot and also download free & open source software a lot. So it would be great if we could use the new technologies efficiently!


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2009)

DrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmM!

Count the letters, yeah that many years it will take to increase a tiny bit


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 9, 2009)

^

*thinkdigit.com/forum/image.php?u=20614&dateline=1233624523

no way


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 9, 2009)

zegulas said:


> Well, I just know one thing, more speed is always better. And looking at the global scenario, we are lagging too much, US has like 50 to 60 Mbps connections, now Korea is getting 1 Gbps. Then why can't we provide atleast 8 Mbps?
> And here we are fighting for Kbps & download limits.
> I am using MTNL's Triband 256 Kbps Unlimited plan which costs Rs.999
> I use sites like youtube a lot and also download free & open source software a lot. So it would be great if we could use the new technologies efficiently!



Ok, u need high speed? Do u represent the majority of Indian population using internet? Or do u represent majority of indian population using computers?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 9, 2009)

I guess there is no enough money. India has BASIC issues to fix poverty, education, food, water, agriculture etc... The list endless you guys know it !


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 9, 2009)

If we have affordable 3G is would have lot of electricity, we could download directly from mobile. no need to keep your download PC running for hours and days


----------



## choudang (Feb 9, 2009)

after going thru .. here are my points... correct me if i wrong

1. BSNL does has monopoly, as we all know that for all circuits like Mobility or Telemedia (dsl and landline), we have to route thru bsnl. and MTNL has launched 3G in india (trial basis of 300/- pm .. as i have been informed).

2. If we are talking about edge, i think this is also in a birth place, how many cities are covered by edge? how may subscribers are there to avail in india?

3. Regarding GPRS, for normal users it is very economical from my point of view, subject to price in diff circles. in North East, Airtel has 249/- pm with unltm download where reliance is costing the download charges. connectivity is good/poor depends on connectivity into that area. again in kolkata prepaid cust can avail this facility by doing erc of 498 /pm. and speed is really good, sometimes it goes better than sify iway.

4. I would prefer to DataOne rather than Airtel, as speed is really faster than airtel. but it sucks when you going thru with frequent disconnection and long time non-availability, and you should be a existing bsnl landline cust. Home 500 or 750 is not a bad choice for music or application or torrents. Again, from the service part, airtel is far better, but it has billing spikes and other issues and most imp, airtel does not have standalone services like dsl and voice, its called combo if you are using both else you can you voice or dsl, but your connection will have Voice tagging until and unless SI deactivation. DSL 799 is a good choice with 256kbps and 999 with 384kbps. 

5. 3G/True GPRS/EGDE.. before these .. we should have PTT, which is offered by TATA in Banglr only. 

After all.. These are the wars for how to get more spectrum bandwidth, acquisition of bigger customer base as compared to competitor etc


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 9, 2009)

warrior said:


> 1. BSNL does has monopoly, as we all know that for all circuits like Mobility or Telemedia (dsl and landline), we have to route thru bsnl



Not quite. Airtel is wiring the land with there own wires. If a wire reaches someplace then it can be used for both broadband & Landline phone. However, in today's scenario not many people are using Landline phones when Mobile phones are cheap & easily available. Tata Indicome & Reliance use WLL for there landline phone needs which is basically a big mobile phone. WLL phones can also connect to Internet using CDMA technology.

When it comes to villages, it costs less to intall a tower & WLL based phone instead of wiring the ground. Wireless is the way to go when it comes to reaching remote places. DTH companies are also cashing on this principal only.



> 2. If we are talking about edge, i think this is also in a birth place, how many cities are covered by edge? how may subscribers are there to avail in india?



Well, it is available in Delhi, Bangalore, Pune, Lucknow via Vodafone & Idea (these are the places where I have tried it). Idea has unlimited EDGE for Rs 600/month in prepaid while Vodafone has it for Rs 500 in Postpaid in Delhi & Lucknw.



> 3. Regarding GPRS, for normal users it is very economical from my point of view, subject to price in diff circles. in North East, Airtel has 249/- pm with unltm download



The speed of GPRS is very low for today's standard. If they provide unlimited EDGE for Rs 250 then it makes sense. where reliance is costing the download charges. Unlimited EDGE should be given where possible at Rs 300/month.



> DSL 799 is a good choice with 256kbps and 999 with 384kbps.



Too costly. 1 mbps should be given for Rs 1000 idealy, if not that then atleast 512 KBPS.



> 5. 3G/True GPRS/EGDE.. before these .. we should have PTT, which is offered by TATA in Banglr only.



I wanted to ask as I am noob in this regard, what is the benefit of Push to talk?


----------



## confused!! (Feb 9, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Too costly. 1 mbps should be given for Rs 1000 idealy, if not that then atleast 512 KBPS.



Wow, that should be ideal for me


----------



## choudang (Feb 9, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Not quite. Airtel is wiring the land with there own wires. If a wire reaches someplace then it can be used for both broadband & Landline phone. However, in today's scenario not many people are using Landline phones when Mobile phones are cheap & easily available. Tata Indicome & Reliance use WLL for there landline phone needs which is basically a big mobile phone. WLL phones can also connect to Internet using CDMA technology.
> 
> When it comes to villages, it costs less to intall a tower & WLL based phone instead of wiring the ground. Wireless is the way to go when it comes to reaching remote places. DTH companies are also cashing on this principal only.


 
All accounts are leased based to service provider... and calls are routed thru BSNL circuite from the main MSC of service provider. The connecting wire might belong to Airtel/Tata or Reliance ... this is connected to Switch/MSC of service providers thru RSU/Pillers/Sub Pillers etc and finally routed thru BSNL circuite. 

Your mobile or landline might pertaining to brand of Airtel or Reliance whatsoever -- but that 10 digit mobile number is one of the leased number which are taken from BSNL by your service provider.




gxsaurav said:


> Well, it is available in Delhi, Bangalore, Pune, Lucknow via Vodafone & Idea (these are the places where I have tried it). Idea has unlimited EDGE for Rs 600/month in prepaid while Vodafone has it for Rs 500 in Postpaid in Delhi & Lucknw.


 
Do you have any idea about the subscriber base of these users... 
Anyway, pl consider rest of the towns.. does Varanasi/Patna/Guwahati/Bhubaneswar etc towns are covered or planned to covered???

Second thing, is it the total rental or we have to pay more and above the data package .. like internet conn @ Rs. 300 and EDGE facility @ Rs. 500 = total Rs. 800 for data subscription



gxsaurav said:


> The speed of GPRS is very low for today's standard. If they provide unlimited EDGE for Rs 250 then it makes sense. where reliance is costing the download charges. Unlimited EDGE should be given where possible at Rs 300/month.


 
Have you ever been to kolkata? go there, take a prepaid (Airtel) and experience the speed.. i have used 14 months, where it was used for torrent, chat, forums etc. even here in delhi ... i don't have any problem with my gprs.. even this post is also a part of gprs.



gxsaurav said:


> Too costly. 1 mbps should be given for Rs 1000 idealy, if not that then atleast 512 KBPS.


 
why do you need 512 KBPS true speed (this is a part of your qn in the first page)



gxsaurav said:


> I wanted to ask as I am noob in this regard, what is the benefit of Push to talk?


 
do some googling is you are not satisfied with this


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 9, 2009)

Broadband itself is sold as "speedy downloads", *no matter what you download*

Currently They are busy gearing up with their infra projects, connecting the entire nation.
Till the time these Businessmen are done with this Nation it will be the largest server farm the internet has ever seen


----------



## chooza (Feb 9, 2009)

^ true bro. First we need to develop our basic infra, then we will automatically get every thing.


----------



## axxo (Feb 10, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Ok, u need high speed? Do u represent the majority of Indian population using internet? Or do u represent majority of indian population using computers?



going with your statement majority of Indian population do just browsing for which a 56/128kbps dialup would suffice.
To get a continuous uninterrupted streaming from youtube like portals we need atleast a 1Mbps+ speed con.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 10, 2009)

PTT- It acts more like a wireless phone where you can talk to other people in a certain range without being charged (atleast that's what i think it is). Abroad PTT is given by default from the service providers. Here i think only few are providing it.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 10, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> PTT- It acts more like a wireless phone where you can talk to other people in a certain range without being charged (atleast that's what i think it is). Abroad PTT is given by default from the service providers. Here i think only few are providing it.


PTT is banned in INDIA to protect Provider profits


----------



## Vishal Patil (Feb 20, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> ^^^^ Absolutely right, can U please tell me what &quot;data&quot; do u download
> 
> If it is piracy & downloading torrents then sorry...ISPs should not help you.
> 
> ...



In that case I wouldn't be using linux (see my tagline). The second thing is I have a genuine copy of XP too. All torrents are not illegal. What about torrents, which are used for sharing linux distros?


----------



## RChandan (Feb 20, 2009)

I used to use Be24 Meg (Be PRO) back in the UK last year. Can't tell you guys how fast it was. Just wish something like that was in India as well.


----------



## aura (Feb 20, 2009)

I guess most of you forgot about the Tata Indicom and Reliance Wireless Data Cards available. These are priced at Rs 2800 approx including taxes and they provide very less speed at 144kbps max that too at a very high price.

So, I guess this is one area where innovation can be made as both of them are wireless technologies and hence no cost of laying down wires everywhere. They just have to improve the quality of transmission and make it available to the common man at a reasonable price like that of BSNL broadband pricing.


----------



## Vishal Patil (Feb 20, 2009)

now that India is lacking in speed, i think we should opt for newer and more efficient technolgies, like wimax, instead of wi-fi and others...


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 20, 2009)

chooza said:


> ^ true bro. First we need to develop our basic infra, then we will automatically get every thing.


Very true bro, very true.


----------

